

Amazon search was down - usaphp
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_7?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=anti+fatigue+mat&sprefix=anti+fa%2Caps%2C144

======
pupppet
What are the point of these posts? These big sites are rarely down for more
than a half hour, by the time you see the post the site is back up.

------
walteragony
At least now I know they use Tomcat.

~~~
ghc
That's rather interesting. I remember attending a talk several years ago by
someone from Amazon and he claimed their codebase was in excess of two billion
SLOC, and that it was almost entirely C++.

If they're running Tomcat, does that mean the C++ monoculture at Amazon is
falling by the wayside?

------
omellet
I just saw this. I thought our company proxy was borked again, but it's the
same on my phone.

------
wglb
Don't post these X is down posts.

------
IheartApplesDix
Looks like it's back up.

